

Useful ORM for .Net implementing a full LINQ Provider - fgblanch
http://www.signumframework.com/

======
nopassrecover
Seems interesting but where is the "why is this better than/different from
LINQ to SQL" etc. FAQ section?

Also interesting that they are using StackOverflow as their support base.

------
olmo
You right! I've started the page to do it
<http://www.signumframework.com/FAQ.ashx> I'll finish this tonight.

